# >>>Nighty night time on the seawall<<<



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Shot these last night... Great conditions with the heavy clouds of the front moving in...Wouldve been really impressive with HDR capabilities which im still in the hunt for..... My first self portraits...LOL enjoy


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job !!!!! The sea wall has a bunch of possible subjects. Ive enjoy finding stuff along it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice work there! It still amazes me the damages from that storm.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Those are great! If you don't mind me asking, what mode(s), and settings were you using in these shot?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

nice work!! enjoyed seeing them


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wow, I really like these photos. Great job. I love the exposures on all of them. What kind of light source did you use on your self portrait? Please tell us a little bit of info on how you shot them. Again, fantastic photos.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a very long and detailed response for you guys and it made me refresh page and i lost all info.... Manual mode and Aperature mode were used....
To sum it up.. Ambient light given, filters, and timing were essential to making these images possible....I USED NO FLASH ON ANY IMAGE) I have no special equipment, I dont have any photo editing software, im not an extra ordinary photographer, i just happen to be at the right place at the right time and happen to take advantage of it with the equipment i have... Ryan


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

How long of shutter speed did you use and what ISO?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Alright Ryan...I'm calling you out...more details please...


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

*OK OK Guys geez.....LOL*

OK>>>>>>. You asked for it you got it&#8230;
1. With the storm approaching I knew there would be nice cloud cover and I needed a long shutter to pull off the the dreamy looking sky, and misty looking water so I added a CP and ND filter to get the extra shutter time and keep the good lighting from the sun still.(Which was almost down). This all took place right at days end. You can tell by the redish, orangish lighting on the rocks in the foreground from the mercury vapor lights. I brought lighting, conditions,angle, and subject in to consideration before composing these images.. ( 10 sec. shutter, ISO 400 , F/10,13MM, MANUAL MODE, EXP +2.0, Auto WB)
2.  This was a nice subject and with the sky still with heavy clouds and breaks I decided to continue through the night. I was looking at the structure and saw all the traffic turning off the road and highlighting the building as they passed. WOO_HOO Light source! I got all the light I need! Couple that with a big bright moon and your as good as gold my friend. I knew I was going to need a long shutter to get the reflection on the water(of the subject) and the dreamy like state again for the clouds and sky and at 9:00 at night you will get plenty of long shutter shots. Again subject placement and angle are imperative in this image as well. Wouldve shot longer shutter but don't have a shutter release cord or remote. ( 30 Sec. shutter, ISO 400, F9, 10MM, Aperature Mode, EXP -0.7, AUTO WB
3. Angle, ambient lighting and subjects make this one stand out to me. ( 30 Sec. Shutter, ISO 400, F9, 10MM, Aperature Mode, EXP -0.7, Auto WB 
4. It turns out this self portrait did have a flash. I had to step down to 18 MM to snap this with flash because if I shoot any wider the silhouette of the lens coming off the body is apparent. You will see a lot of detail in the building very clear due to the car lights coming around the seawall. (USE EVERY RESOURCE AVAILABLE FOR CREATIVE LIGHT!) This was a rear flash to end the 10 sec exposure with a burst of light. PP could bring a lot of the detail out in the shadows as some of you know and experience. Unfortunately I don't have that resource yet. WAIT TILL I DO >>>>!!!!!!!! ( 10 Sec. shutter, ISO 400, F9, Aperature Mode, 18mm, EXP -0.7, AUTO WB
5. 30 Sec. Shutter,ISO 400,F10, 16MM, EXP -0.7, Auto WB. APERATURE MODE, NO FLASH
 6. 15 Sec Shutter, ISO 400, F8, 10MM, EXP -0.7, AUTO WB MANUAL MODE


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice bunch of pictures. Great reminder there is more than just shooting during day time.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ryan,

Thanks for the info. This is a very nice set. 

1) Probably my favorite of the bunch. Love the mix of cool blues and warm reddish-oranges from the sodium vapor lights. Nits? Horizon centered on the vertical plane. Tilting down might give more forground detail if the shot permitted. The clouds bug me a bit because of the blur on the near clouds as opposed to the freezing of the far clouds. Both minor nits. This could be a wall hanger if you fix the pier.

2) Of the 5 this grabs me to least. For me it lacks detail. It's neat the way it was lit, but perhaps zooming in for more subject (hotel) detail and opening up the lens for more texture on the water would help. 

3) Like the mix of warm and cool tones agaon and the framing of the moon. Keep wanting to see into the shadows more.

4) Moody, lonely feeling to this. Opening up the lens more would perhaps ahave brought ut more cloud detail with the moon. Again very minor nit.

5) I like this alot too, but if the moon's behind you then what's behind camera left that's providing clean light on primarily only you? I'd like to see more sand/cloud detail on this...not much though. 

6) Well balance and composed. I like it even with the horzon in the center as its balanced by primary and secondary subjects on the diagonal.

Nice set.


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

Those pictures are fantastic...really enjoyed them and thanks!


----------

